# traveling through France



## travelingirl (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, i am a newby,we bought our motorhome recently and will be traveling through France to southern Spain, fraid iam a bit confused, when people write don`t stay on the motorway aires does this mean the toll roads?,as this was the route we will take (need to get there in reasonable time).We are two middle aged women with a large hairy german shepherd dog,and are not easily intimidated, but need to be safe.
Look forward to your answers , oh and just as a matter of interest which route would members take,or maybe have taken in their travels.
thanks Kim :


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello Kim & welcome

Have a look at this from our FAQ section - overnighting at some Autoroute aires can be a bit risky. As I said in my post there, if you don't feel safe, don't stop - go off the autoroute & find a village aire or campsite.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-61690.html


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

aires are a bit like services over here some have petrol filling stations
and food outlets and some are just toilets and a parking area.
nothing to do with toll roads. there have been cases of thefts and gas attacks when parked at the aires which is why some people say don't use them.however lots and lots of people do use them but use common sense
park with others around you keep doors locked and have a gas alarm
and you will be fine.
its like any crime it does happen


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

It is best to use the French Aires in villages, towns, country as they are much safer. Campsites that are open at that time of year are few and far between.

Have a look at caming car info web site for some if you do not have the French or English aires books.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Just to clarify - what we call Motorways, the French call Autoroutes.
Some are toll-roads ( signed "Péage") and some are toll-free. They are distinguished on the map by different colours/stripes.

The "Aires" on Autoroutes are similar to our Motorway Service Areas, and should be regarded as fairly high risk places to stop. I think most of us would not overnight there.

The "Aires" in the towns and villages are provided by the local authority as a convenient stopping place for CampingCars ( Motorhomes ). They usually have a water supply and waste water disposal facilities. Some may have electricity. Some are free, but most charge a small amount c €5 to cover the costs. They are very popular and by 4.00 pm are filling up.

You'll soon find your way. Enjoy your trip. 

TC


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

You can travel pretty quickly down to Spain using non Peage roads it just depends on your preferences.
When we travel down to that area we use the Calais A16, A28 to Rouen. You can use the Peage part of the A28 or go onto the D928. Use the Autoroute to get past Rouen and take the D6154 to Evreux and then D6154 to Chatres. Keep on the D6154 to Orleans (by the way most of these roads are dual carrigeways) I useually cut left just before Orleans and head for the A77 along the D952 and join the A77 (free) down to Clermont Ferrand then take the A75 straight down to the Med - again all free. Just check that you have new road maps as the French changed and re-numbered all their roads around 18 months ago so check that the D6154 is still the D6154 or N 154 or something else  

On this site you will see a number of Aires or camp sites that are suitable all along the route (many free) From the Med you can turn west and be in Spain in no time.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

OK, hands up, who mentioned.......................

Gas Attacks !!!?????


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

mickyc said:


> OK, hands up, who mentioned.......................
> 
> Gas Attacks !!!?????


Not me - I was still laughing at the thought :lol: :lol:


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Perhaps the poster is an alarm salesman!!!!!!!


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Sorry to be unhelpful in the above post.

My advice would be to pull into a small town or village off the main route. this is what the French do. You can often waste time looking for an aire when all you want to do is park, sleep and move off early in the morning


----------



## travelingirl (Sep 1, 2009)

THANKS EVERY ONE, ITS REALLY GOOD TO KNOW EVERYONES THOUGHTS ON THE MATTER, ISHALL CHECK THE ROUTE OFFERED UP, AND BY THE MIDDLE OF NEXT WEEK WILL BELETTING YOU KNOW HOW THIS NEWBY GOT ON WITH THE FIRST TRIP IN EUROPE.
THANKS AGAIN ALL , KIM :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*Newbie to Spain*

I see one correspondent suggests travelling south via Rouen on Peage` roads. Be aware that tolls for motorcampers can be quite high, as they are seen as Camions (Lorries) by the automatic recognition machines. The route down towards Poitiers is very quick and good, it misses Paris etc but the two tolls come to around £50. There are good free roads via Chartres which TomTom can help with. Enjoy all, France and Spain are a delight to drive in.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You don't say where in southern Spain you are going to, its a big area! However I have detailed several routes on my web site >here<

Have a nice trip

peedee


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*gas attack*

Gas Attack!
Make sure you have your mask with you.

Its ok I still have mine and take it everywhere!

Graham


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Buy a tom tom set it to avoid tolls and follow it. Dont use the toll roads they are expensive and boring. We always use the smaller roads and see some of the country side as we pass by including all the villages and towns. the traffic in France is not like the UK and you will still make good time.

For the sake of being totally off topic and daring to mention the G word. We met a Dutch couple who were gassed last year on the french / Spanish border. It was investigated by the police and they were told it was one of 11 attacks and they had arrested a truck driver for them.

They also stated that it was to only incident they have had in 17 years of touring and have just bought a new van.

Andy


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> We met a Dutch couple who were gassed last year on the french / Spanish border. It was investigated by the police and they were told it was one of 11 attacks and they had arrested a truck driver for them.
> 
> They also stated that it was to only incident they have had in 17 years of touring and have just bought a new van.
> ...


Hi Andy,

before anyone else gets severe stomach pains laughing at the Gas Attack myth I would read this:-

http://www.rcoa.ac.uk/index.asp?PageID=64&NewsID=565


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

If you need to get there in reasonable time, you will need to use the motorways, allthough more expensive they are by far the best way if time is at a premium. The advice though using the road around Chartres is good as this road does link 2 motorways and is the route we take.(n154)

Do be carefull on this road though as the Gendarmerie do like to hide behind hedges, and this road has some long straights = to 60mph with village signs at regular intervals = to 30mph even if you are not in a hurry its very easy to miss a village sign (red sign with village name on, which in France also acts as speed reduction sign)

The advice about coming off the motorway is very good to find an Aire, and if you purchase the aires guide you will find plenty "en route" to the south

You can also look online here, just click the Dept you need

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

With regard to being gassed, or charged as a "Camion" forget it, you wont suffer from either, unless your alsation has been on the cheap dogfood of course, or if in fact your motorhome is a converted Scania truck :wink:

A steady days travelling on the motorway (via Rouen Orleans will take you halfway to the Med, we usually stop at an Aire south of Orleans (around Vierzon) where you can choose which motorway you want to take for the last leg (Limoges/Toulouse or Clermont Ferrand/Millau)


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

It amazes me that people dismiss the toll roads in france so easily (you know who you are), there is no harm in using them if you want to, the money you spend on the toll is easily justified in the saving of fuel that is achieved due to cruising on the motorway, and the time and hassle free driving that you will encounter.

I have used the Route National, I have used Autoroutes, it depends on what you want, why not use the autoroute to get you down France a good distance then go on the N roads for the last few hours each day, this way you get the best of both worlds.

Steve


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Using N routes are fine if you need to brush up your gear changing and roundabout techniques  

We aught to have a photo gallery on pointless French roundabouts, mind you the subs would have to rise to pay for the extra bandwidth. :wink:


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Unless you drive very fast, I don't believe toll roads are worth it for time saving.

We can do Dunkerque to Valencia in three days, without driving above 60mph and without using toll roads. 

Using toll roads at class 2 rate could easily double our travelling costs.

Plus, unless you like paying OTT diesel prices you'll need to come off and hunt for a supermarket.


----------

